# Betta Advertising Contest



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

*I have permission from **dramaqueen.
This contest is not supported by bettafish.com

Betta Advertising* 
Photoshop your betta advertising a product. For example you could photoshop your betta holding a packet of betta food or any product you like then come up with a catchy slogan.

Winner is the one who designs the best advert as decided by the judges.

1st place may pick one of the following items to be to be sent to them
Hikari Tropical Betta Bio-Gold Tropical Fish Food
or a WMA Digital LCD Fish Aquarium Marine Vivarium Thermometer
or a silk plant

2nd place gets one semi digital drawing

3rd gets a digital drawing

contest starts now ends 6th June

i need 5 judges

Here's a very rough example


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh this one will be lots of fun !!!


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

I can judge I don't have a betta to enter. So this way it will be fair fair lol


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

WolfHhowling said:


> I can judge I don't have a betta to enter. So this way it will be fair fair lol



yes you can be a judge:-D


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't wait to see the ideas!! I don't think I will be able to come up with something.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have no idea how to use photoshop


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

PhotoBucket has updated their site to accommodate a photoshop type experience with editing. I might have time to fool around with this


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Just to let everyone know the competition will have to close without prizes if we don't get at least three entries.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I will think of something tomorrow and upload it.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

such a cute project. gonna redownload gimp/photoshop for this!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Solus:
Laughed the whole time while I made this


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL:lol: Love it!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

How cute and sweet...love it, nice job Mar !


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

thanks a bunch!! Solus was really nice that day and let me take lots of pictures!!


----------



## Mk1472 (Apr 29, 2013)

Can I do a drawing instead of using photoshop?


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Love your entry Mar!
Here's mine, featuring Major Tom!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

thanKs!!
I adore your "mm just like Thailand" ahaha made me laugh.
The writing at the bottom, did you write it yourself? With a mouse? Kudos to you!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

percyfyshshelley said:


> Love your entry Mar!
> Here's mine, featuring Major Tom!


LOL:lol: really love these entrys!



Mk1472 said:


> Can I do a drawing instead of using photoshop?


yes drawings count and videos count too.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks, Mar. I did the whole thing on photobucket. Only took me about two hours lol. Once you figure it out tho, it's pretty easy.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

ooh I see! Photobucket confuses me too much.
I just used Photoshop and gimp so I could alter layers, transparency, opacity, etc. Once you get the hang of it, its super easy and fun


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Love it and so true....great job percyfyshshelley !!!


----------



## Mk1472 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Mr Pellet*

Based off of Mr Peanut. He could be the new sponsor for Betta Food.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow!! That's a really good drawing!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

What a clever idea I love it Mk1472....great job !


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I am not sure if mods can enter but I dont want to win any prizes but I did want to enter something so here it is and starring Perseus himself.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I made this a while ago. But, I think it still counts. 

I'm not entering to win any prizes, especially since this is so old. 

The Oldspice Fish, the late Sir Crispin von Fishyfins.


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

lol i love yours!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Perseusmom said:


> I am not sure if mods can enter but I dont want to win any prizes but I did want to enter something so here it is and starring Perseus himself.



mods are allowed to enter:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

this doesn't seem to be getting any new entrys so its closing in 5 days and i will pick the winner from the entrys it has got, unless it can get some new entrys.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm planning on entering but I need to figure out Splashup....


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Five days? Well then I better get my booty in gear and asks my boys and girls what they'd most like to be spokesfish for!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Can we do a) multiple ads or b) multiple ads for the same product including the same fish c) does it have to be a betta (or a fish)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Artemis said:


> Can we do a) multiple ads or b) multiple ads for the same product including the same fish c) does it have to be a betta (or a fish)



B, multiple ads for the same product including the same fish 

entry has to be a Betta.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

:shocknly two days left until closing time:shock:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

if there are any entrys in the next two days i will give the contest a bit longer.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Wait! I need to enter


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

lol:lol: thats a good one it makes me check out that product so it must be a good advert, as i've now got a new entry i'll keep this contest open another week and see if anyone else enters, so closing date is now 24th may, i'll have it go on longer if there are anymore entrys in that time.


----------



## Darkicydevil (Apr 30, 2013)

GienahClarette said:


> I made this a while ago. But, I think it still counts.
> 
> I'm not entering to win any prizes, especially since this is so old.
> 
> The Oldspice Fish, the late Sir Crispin von Fishyfins.



This....no way. Omg I can't stop laughing I LOVE IT xDDDDD


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahahaha I agree. The Old Spice one is GOLD.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

If anyone else has something they would like to enter please say because i'm planning on ending this tomorrow.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Closed

now the hard part picking the winner>_< i only have one judge and they haven't been on this site in ages. 

would anyone else like to be a judge for this contest?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

okay i've picked the winners now

*1st Mk1472's mr pellet! 
2nd GienahClarette and Artemis
3rd Perseusmom, Mar and percyfyshshelley*

congratulations everyone! i loved all your entry's:-D PM me if you would like a prize.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Congrats to all winners, this was a very fun contest Indigo Betta and Perseus thanks you very much for being in a tie for 3rd place. No prizes though since he just did it for the fun of it and to show off his cool purple hat...lol YAY !

Great job to all that entered, I loved seeing all the ads :-D


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow! Thanks a lot!
Super excited to see one of my fishies in 
your drawings! I've seen some of your work
and it's really amazing.

Congratulations to all the other winners.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations everyone! This was a fun contest and it made me learn how to do suff on photobucket! I would totally love a drawing of Major Tom.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

okay i'm working on your drawings


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Mar.
i hope this is alright i tried my hardest he was quite a challenge for me

i hope his fins make a full recovery soon


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

percyfyshshelley heres yours


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

l LOVE IT! Looks just like him! Thank you!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

your welcome


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

\woops, sorry, haven't been on in a while!
Love it! thanks so muuch


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow Indigo very nice work ! :-D


I am so amazed at all the talented members we have, I just love art and need to get back into doing some drawings this summer, I did get some new water colors I need to try out soon


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Mar said:


> \woops, sorry, haven't been on in a while!
> Love it! thanks so muuch


your welcome mar:-D i hope Dusk's tail is healing well.



Perseusmom said:


> Wow Indigo very nice work ! :-D
> 
> 
> I am so amazed at all the talented members we have, I just love art and need to get back into doing some drawings this summer, I did get some new water colors I need to try out soon


you should i've seen your art in your album its really good:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Congratulations Artemis

Your prize as requested, american robin fledgling signature size, avatar size, and full size ;-)


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

omg he's so cute! Thanks


----------

